# FS: All American 921 Canner



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

$175 firm Used once.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is this metal to metal seal or does it require a gasket? Thank you


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Why are you selling it?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

It's one of the new ones. Selling due to health reasons and I don't use it as much as I should.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Sold Thanks K J.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Since this one is sold, for any still looking for one, here is a link for a new one on Amazon ($199.99 including shipping!):

http://www.amazon.com/All-American-...ie=UTF8&qid=1360572534&sr=8-1&keywords=aa+921

Mine was just delivered


----------

